# HP all in one died



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I am having too many problems with my all in one.  It is about 8 years old and has served me well, but at this time it tells me that the ink system has failed and then that I need to clear a paper jam. Over and over. 

I am pretty sure it would probably cost as much to get it fixed as to buy a new one. So now comes the $64,000.00 question. 

I will be mainly making copies and printing pictures. Fax maybe three or four times a year. I Really don't want to spend over $50 for ink every time I run out like I did with the HP, so am looking for suggestions. 

What would be my most economical purchase for printing out pics of my precious Nina and making the occasional copy and fax.

Thanks in advance for all the free advice.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Unfortunatly ink cartridges costs more than some printers do these days. look for an all in one on sale. 

I have a Lexmark 6150 thats good, but the ink cartridges are $42 each. We use Dell and HP's at work (and Xerox but that'd really be ovrkill for home use)
Personally I hate Epsons and Cannons but thats just me. they're noisy and slow.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been a fan of HP (computers and printers/all-in-ones) as they _usually_ play nice with Linux. However, I do my heavy printing on my laser printers which tend to be much less expensive than the deskjet set up more suited to home use and what you are describing. I feel your pain. I am fortunate that even my household stuff gets used for work thus my business pays for my ink. I hate the way that some HP's won't even allow you to scan if you are out of ink and pitch a fit if you try to print in black & white if you are out of cyan 

Have you considered refilling your ink cartridges? I know that you can buy a kit and do them yourself, but it's also a service available at Walgreens ($12.99 for most) and some specialty shops. The circuit boards on the cartridges will die over time as well, but even one filling could save a few bucks.
http://www.walgreens.com/topic/inkrefill/printer-models-for-print-cartridge-refills.jsp


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

d1337, all my inks are full. That's the sad part. I just bought all new ones. I think what happened is the printer didn't survive the recent move. Sort of. Before the move it wasn't printing correct colors. 

mnn2501, Oooh I would love one of those like I have at work. Copies, scans, e-mails, collates, staples. It's sweet, but a little large for the area I have to sit one (in the little cabinet in my desk on the roll out shelf  ).


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

A laser printer costs more initially, but will quickly pay for itself in the ink you won't be buying.


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

We use an HP Photosmart 7260. Excellent printer. Has 1 black cartridge and 5 color cartridges. Only have to replace the color that runs out. Cartridges are not expensive. HP also makes double capacity cart's for the 3 primary colors. Will stand alone for just photo printing. Insert mem card, review pics on its screen and print 2 paper trays. Prints 4x6 5x7 and 8x10. Excellent black for everyday printing. Paid only $100 new at Best Buy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm looking at a Cannon MF8050CN. Any one have any experience or info they can offer?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

The above mentioned printer is on it's way to my door. Walmart has it for $499 and Costco has it on sale for $279 till the end of the month. Guess who wins?


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

While I can't speak for that printer I can say that I bet you'll be thrilled with your move to laser. I have a large HP Color Laser 3600n (not multifunction) that I have done some heavy printing with and get great life out of the toner cartridges. On my multifunction machines I have gotten in the habit of scanning documents as .pdf files and saving them digitally rather than filing cabinets. I use this procedure both at work and for personal documents and found it very convenient from an organizational stand point...just thought I'd mention that. Takes some time to set up and create your virtual filing cabinets and a system, but once you get in the habit it's very convenient. Simple to make backups to disk (or other machines or online storage) and as .pdf they are pretty much universally accessible (not reliant on any particular operating system or program).

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

chickenmommy said:


> I'm looking at a Cannon MF8050CN. Any one have any experience or info they can offer?





chickenmommy said:


> The above mentioned printer is on it's way to my door.


I am so jealous!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Got that printer on Monday. It's wonderful! Won't fit in the printer cabinet of my desk though. So the man of the house is going to build me a printer table. Yay.


----------

